# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Partecipazione del socio di una SrlS aggredibile da Equitalia

## rampan980

Buongiorno a tutti, 
un soggetto titolare di partita iva ha accumulato dei debiti erariali durante la sua attività professionale e, tali debiti, sono stati poi iscritti a ruolo.
Questo soggetto decide di costituire una SRL Semplificata.
Può eventualmente Equitalia aggredire la sua partecipazione (quota) e quindi i beni della SrlS per i debiti di cui sopra? 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si, in teoria può pignorare la quota e tentare di venderla per realizzare il credito iscritto a ruolo. Dal punto di vista pratico, non credo che Equitalia si imbarcherá in una procedura del genere.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Si, in teoria può pignorare la quota e tentare di venderla per realizzare il credito iscritto a ruolo. Dal punto di vista pratico, non credo che Equitalia si imbarcherá in una procedura del genere.

  Confermo,
avevo posto il quesito ad un funzionario di equitalia tempo fa e mi aveva risposto proprio così.
Per loro trovarsi una quota di una srl sarebbe solo una bega...difficilmente vendibile.

----------


## studiovera

..dipende. In ogni caso già creare questa forma di aggressione può essere uno stimolo ad onorare i  debiti verso di lei ( equitalia  appunto).

----------


## rampan980

Ok, grazie mille per le risposte!

----------


## Niccolò

Può aggredire la quota del socio (non i beni della società), essendo una srl semplificata probabilmente il capitale sociale sarà un euro, quindi inizierebbe le pratiche per appropriarsi di una partecipazione dal valore nominale di 30/40 centesimi. Non sembra conveniente.

----------


## studiovera

Quello è il valore nominale ... ma quanto vale effettivamente quella quota dipende dalla società...

----------

